# CNC Shark Pro Plus - Pros & Cons - Cans & Cannots



## Leighton Cook (Oct 17, 2011)

:moil:
Hi one and all,
As a new participant to this forum, I would like to express my gratitude as to it`s existance.
I`m sure that I will get answers to the questions that have been dogging me here in Australia.
Here are some of the queries about the CNC Shark Plus Pro :-
Is there a supplier in the States who can supply all of the following items as one bundled package freighted to Brisbane Queensland Australia at a reasonable cost to the buyer? 
[A] Can I buy this CNC machine, configured for 240 volts, direct from the States ready for use in Australia?
*Instead of being fitted with the Bosch Palm Router, can this router be replaced at the initial buy time with a DeWalt DW611 240 volt router? 
[C] Can a Kent/CNC split shoe be supplied at the initial buy time?
[D] Can four{4} Rockler CNC 2 1/4 inch rails plus eight{8} slide shoe washers to suit, be also supplied to strengthen the CNC platform table for extra rigidity?
[E] Router bits 1/4 inch shank - 
[1]four fluted Ball Nose !/4 inch x 2
[2] " " " " 1/8 " x 2
[3]Two " End Mill 1/4 " x 2
[4] " " " " 1/2 " X 2
Any help in this regard would be truly appreciated.
Regards, Leighton.*


----------



## Bezalel (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi leighton
Did you get any of the info you were looking for?

I have started into cnc in Brisbane, may be we could talk about usefull suppliers.
PM me.

Bez


----------

